# Exhaust systems



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a 1968 GTO and it came with what appears to be probably part of the the stock exhaust but glass packs where put in place of regular mufflers. I am wanting to scrap it all and start with new starting at the exhaust manifolds. I see alot of complete systems available but did not know if anyone had good or bad experiences with them. I will have a mostly stock build (if not completely stock). I was thinking 2.5 inch pipe all the way back. I am wanting a good tone but nothing obnoxious or annoying. Definitely want streetable, top end power is not as important to me as the low end torque. It gets confusing quick with all the companies, muffler choices, x pipes, h pipes etc......


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

On a stock 400 2.5 inch pipe is perfect. A good shop could easily install a set of Hooker Mufflers, 2.5" pipe and an H pipe. You're probably looking around $400. The Hooker mufflers flow better than the clasic flow master and have a nice quiet rumble at cruising and nice mean growl when you get on it that isn't too obnoxious. Don't do turn downs, the exhaust gasses need the extra pipe after the muffler to smooth out the waves and help with scavaging. Up and over the axle is fine as long as it is a mandrel bend. The 400s do really well with headers too.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Our car's didn't have the H pipe stock from the factory, but will slightly help with HP.
I got my exhaust kit from a company on e-bay, came with everything needed.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Flow-tech Terminators. check em out on their site Flow-Tech Industries, Inc. 
You won't regret the sound. JMHO


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

646904GTO said:


> Flow-tech Terminators. check em out on their site Flow-Tech Industries, Inc.
> You won't regret the sound. JMHO


Might want to try this link. Holley Performance Terminator Products Flowtech is a Holley product. Your link goes to a fluid control company...:confused


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

*Exhaust for my 65 GTO*

I am putting Pypes exhaust system on my 65 GTO with a 462. It will be a 2.5 inch with a crossover. What I liked about the 2.5 inch was that I was still able to get splitters in 2.5 inch from a third party manufacture that is polished stainlees steel. The only problem with the crossover is that you will have to drop the exhaust to get the transmission out. If you go on Pypes wed sight you can listen to the different types of mufflers they offer.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

How about the Gardner exhaust system. I'm having it put on my '64.

Exhaust Systems - Gardner Exhaust Systems - Muscle Car Exhaust Sytems by Gardner


----------

